# 1969 gto with ac heater core removal question



## shot12 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have a 1969 gto with air. The heater core is leaking.There are 4 bolts that hold the heater/ac box from inside the car through the firewall with nuts on them. I have the nuts removed from the studs , 2 closest to the motor and the top one near the fender and the box is loose in the car. Do I have to remove the plastic fender well to get the fourth nut of as I can't see it from the top or underneath the car.Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

When I replaced my heater core I removed whole fender, wasn't too bad but not sure if you have to do what I did.

- Norm


----------

